# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  The fortress of Blackbones

## - JO -

Hi !

As I said in another post, I'm more or less stuck on a horizontal position because of my back... So, fortunately, I can still draw on my iPad... 
Here's the fortress of Blackbones, guarding the passage of the Blackbone river... For now, it's only the lines, but I've started to add colors... which is not easy on Procreate, because, for example, I can't do color gradients (?), it's all by hand and I'm still learning to use that app...

I'm all open for critics and comments !

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Oh this is going to be great!

----------


## - JO -

> Oh this is going to be great!


Thanks ! I'll try to do my best !

----------


## Voolf

What an magnificent view ! Great drawing and idea, already looks splendid JO.

----------


## Mouse

You slipped this in under the radar, Jo!

I completely missed it before ChickPea commented on it, but now I know its here I'll keep watching.

And I also agree with ChickPea - this looks like its going to be a good one  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

> What an magnificent view ! Great drawing and idea, already looks splendid JO.


Thanks for your kind words !




> You slipped this in under the radar, Jo!
> 
> I completely missed it before ChickPea commented on it, but now I know its here I'll keep watching.
> 
> And I also agree with ChickPea - this looks like its going to be a good one


Thanks Mouse ! The difficult part will be the colors, as I don't have access to Photoshop for now... I'll try to make something beautiful !!!

----------


## Mouse

Its not the software that dreams and creates the colours, Jo, but you yourself, so I have every confidence it will look beautiful in the end  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

That is very promising !

----------


## Shall Teclex

This perspective works so well and the line art is already great. Somehow, my brain fails to recognize those objects on the slope bellow the castle; I presume they are rocks, but I constantly see giant mussels or even worms crawling to devour everyone in the... ok, I've got carried away. To be constructive: if those are the rocks, perhaps they could rest with their lower side on the material of the slope, or even be partially buried bellow it; if those are the giant worms, well... all I can do is wish luck to those poor people inside the castle  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

> That is very promising !


Thanks a lot !




> This perspective works so well and the line art is already great. Somehow, my brain fails to recognize those objects on the slope bellow the castle; I presume they are rocks, but I constantly see giant mussels or even worms crawling to devour everyone in the... ok, I've got carried away. To be constructive: if those are the rocks, perhaps they could rest with their lower side on the material of the slope, or even be partially buried bellow it; if those are the giant worms, well... all I can do is wish luck to those poor people inside the castle


I wish I had thought about giant worms...  :Very Happy:  But it's rock... It should be more obvious with colors and shadows (at least I hope... Otherwise, It can be giant worms... if it looks more like giants worms  :Wink:   ! )

----------


## Shall Teclex

LOL, the giant worms are invading this thread  :Smile:  I already like your map very much, so I am sure that with colors in place it will look great. If you like the idea of the worms, go ahead and draw them, it's not like I hold a copyright over those creatures  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

That's awesome JO  :Very Happy: 
I love the perspective.

----------


## - JO -

> That's awesome JO 
> I love the perspective.


Thanks a lot for passing by !
I'll try to finish it soon

----------


## Bogie

Can't wait to see it fully colored.  Wicked good!!

----------


## - JO -

> Can't wait to see it fully colored.  Wicked good!!


Thanks a lot Bogie ! And here are colors and some shadows :



Funny, now, I only see giants worms instead of rocks... i have to find a solution for that...

----------


## Bogie

Great coloring, love the castle.

----------


## Mouse

I see no worms!

When you get to adding the shadows everything will be more defined  :Wink: 

I just love where this is going, Jo  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

> Great coloring, love the castle.


Thanks Bogie !




> I see no worms!
> 
> When you get to adding the shadows everything will be more defined 
> 
> I just love where this is going, Jo


Thanks Mouse... it will be slow progress because I have to sit before a computer for those shadows, and I still can’t stay longer no on a chair

----------


## ThomasR

You really master that style !

----------


## - JO -

Thanks Thomas... I would do better if I had my computer back...

----------


## Eri

Love the perspective and the different elevations you've placed in so perfectly. and that is one rather grand castle too haha. AMAZING!!

----------


## - JO -

> Love the perspective and the different elevations you've placed in so perfectly. and that is one rather grand castle too haha. AMAZING!!


Thanks a lot ! 
I can use my computer again, so I made some progresses... I think it's near the end...

Any critics and comments welcome

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Wired

This. Is. INCREDIBLE, JO!

----------


## - JO -

> This. Is. INCREDIBLE, JO!


Thanks a lot, Wired !

Happy new year to you ! I wish you the best !

----------


## ThomasR

A shame you could not post it in the finished map forum in 2017 but that's a serious contender for 2018 Atlas awards  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

Thanks ! I never thought this was good enough for an atlas award, so I took my time... but it's nice of you to think it could !

----------


## Tenia

I missed this thread... and a lot of others... Oh yeah what a castle ! The barbacane, bridge and the village on the downside are lovely too. Happy new year to all !

----------


## - JO -

Thanks... it’s really a fantasy castle.... there’s nothing historical about that one.
One of this day I should really attack a historical model like yours

----------


## Caenwyr

gorgeous! I'll be following this one with interest, JO!

----------


## - JO -

> gorgeous! I'll be following this one with interest, JO!


Thanks Caenwyr... actually I already posted the finished map here !

----------

